# Parti cockapoos



## kendal

Parti poo




Somone asked me for photos of my parti girls more so echo as the puppy they were looking at was a black and white. 



Echo has stayed black and white, here tale shows a little roan in it, but she is not a roan. She has ticking which is the small black spots that developed over time. They show up more the shorter I keep her coat. 

Six hour old cockapoos. Echo was 1 of only 2 partisan in her litter. Echos the pup on the left



























































































8weeks old










































































































































Echo 6 months 





























Echo before and after first hair cut 



















2nd hair cut 









Echo 2 years ago



























Last year 











Photo taken the other day in the snow, when her tele is wet it looks a little more roan. But the rest of her is still black and white


----------



## kendal

Parti poo 2


Delta is a red sable parti. But most of her sable has gone now, she just has the sable on her ears. And her red is a little more copper now, 




























































Befor first hair cut at 9months old










































About a year old 











See what I mean about echos spots not showing up when her coat is longer 











Where as deltas are fant either way.


----------



## Lynn<3

She is so cute!


----------



## dmgalley

Kendal she is gorgeous! How much do you love that cuddle picture!!! I love it!


----------



## kendal

Yeah it's cute, they are always doing that.


----------



## dmgalley

I hope Jake gets to that point with Willow when she gets here. Your girls are so beautiful.


----------



## Marzi

Your girls are lovely - but I particularly love Echo's coat...
I have a black and white collie, a black cavapoo and I think perhaps I should have a white and black cockapoo to complete the set!


----------



## emmelg

Great pictures kendal, love delta with the chew ( how cute ) xx


----------



## mandym

Kendal the pics are fantastic,beautiful girls!!! xxx


----------



## kendal

Lol it was fun looking at the photos. some i had compleatly forgotten about. havent taken any propper pbotos of my girls in ages. so will need to het back to that. 

echo and delta are the most photogenic. but delta doesnt always like looming at the cammera or she will look up untill you press the shutter then she will turn her head. pain in the bum. 

but echo always seems to look the right way. 


its also funny that eben though they are both white. delta is more cramy white where as echo is a stark white. i dont know if its just the black on echo makes her look whiter or if delta brownie/redy/copper coloured flecks creat the creamy colour to her.


----------



## Von

Beautiful, beautiful photos of beautiful, beautiful puppies/dogs


----------



## Patricia

Thanks for those photos, they are beautiful poos. I love seeing them from pups to adults because their coats change so much. My older dog is a 3rd generation cockapoo so I pretty much knew what he was going to be like. But the pup is 1st with a completely different coat and I can't wait to see how it will be when she's older. The texture of a coat now looks very similar to your Echo as a pup so I thinking it will be straighter and shaggy


----------



## dmgalley

Ok I keep coming back and looking because they are just so pretty. I love the cut with the body short and the legs and face long. I thing i want to try something like that with Jake. He seems to get so warm all the time when I keep him shaggy all over but I love the shaggy look.


----------



## kendal

Oh I loved having their legs full length, but it was the maintenance of them. And delta has a really thick and coars coat, it was fin when she was just over a year old but I had to admit defeat as she reached 2. 

I now just go for a short body and keep the legs longer but at an easier to maintain length.


----------



## Auntie Joan

Thank you Kendal! It was me that requested pics and boy did I get some good ones! Gorgeous! What a lovely furry family you have!


----------



## DB1

Beautiful Pictures of your beautiful girls.


----------



## Enneirda.

Thanks for putting all of this together.  It was lovely to look through!


----------



## lady amanda

awe, some really cute photos! so cute to look back at what they used to look like! Echo nibbling your nose is a real cute pic


----------



## kendal

lady amanda said:


> awe, some really cute photos! so cute to look back at what they used to look like! Echo nibbling your nose is a real cute pic




Yeah Echo nibbling my nose was her first night home, I'd just come back from a week away at college, Mum had left to get echo the day befor leaving my wee brother(5 at the time) with my godmother, I got home the Friday night and had Innes dropped off to me, had him all Saturday before my mum got home Saturday night. 


It was funny mum got home late the Saturday night. All I wanted was a hug off my mum as I was only home for the weekend. I really had no interest in echo as I knew I wouldn't get any really time with her so didn't want to get too attached before going back to college for another week. As it would have upset me too much. 


Mum just walked in and handed her to me. Had to asked for a hug lol in that moment I would have hapely passed echo on to someone els just to get a hug from my mum. 


But echo just loved me and was all over me and has been my shadow ever since. She is profe that the dog chouses who they want to be with. She should really have bonded with my mum as she had her for a full week without me anywhere in site. 
But no as soon as I came home it was all me. Mum never got a look in even though she was the one who wanted the black and white.


----------



## jasmine.bouait

I must say that i am LOVING these haircuts they are really different for cockapoos and look great might try with rocko although not quite sure it would suit him as much as suits yours.


----------



## kendal

I just cant do the shaggy body. long legs are much easier to keep than the boeys . i must did oit some of the hair cuts they have had. some are very funny. 

i just love the slim sleek of the short bodies. 


they are longer just now because they are going into kennels for a couple of days and its cold during the day up there just now. but its driving me nuts having them this long. they are just under the length most cockapoo owners like their cockapoos. but its not for me.


----------



## VictoriaF

Hi my name is Callie. Am I a parti?


----------

